# Bottom of face parallel with ground



## alex57834 (Nov 17, 2012)

Should the bottom of the club face be parallel to the ground or do you allow a bit of leeway.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 17, 2012)

alex57834 said:



			Should the bottom of the club face be parallel to the ground or do you allow a bit of leeway.
		
Click to expand...

Face should be not quite parallel to the ground!http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/30700000/happy-gilmore-happy-gilmore-30733178-400-300.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/happy-gilmore/images/30733178/title/happy-gilmore-photo&h=300&w=400&sz=30&tbnid=xy0kembtqnQuzM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__frMOBmLvPIAxkE6G-h_2ZDrSRwY=&docid=-MCcM218ipKCHM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=z9CnUNbBNYLG0QWqg4CYBg&ved=0CCgQ9QEwAw&dur=625



And seriously, toe of iron should be just above ground. Swing tends to make it drop just a tad.Correct angle, for you, can be checked using a 'lie board and tape'. Your pro should be able to do this. Worth getting forged clubs checked once a year or so, depending on use and swing changes. It can make a huge difference!


----------



## alex57834 (Nov 17, 2012)

Any thoughts on this if it is the right height from the ground or do you I should get shorter clubs.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 17, 2012)

passive lie assesment is only an indication of the need to make a dynamic lie assesment!!!

go see a club fitter for a 10 sec assesment with a strike plate and a good eye 

I was told by a pro that I should get my clubs adjusted by 2-3 degrees (flatter) so made an appointment with a fitter to have the adjustments made - being a professional he insisted on assessing first...and proved that at impact this 'toe up' was absent, and that the lies were correct, consistent across all clubs, etc

You may be different, but you might not be..........


----------



## joe nustedt (Nov 18, 2012)

Many years ago I was bought a golf book which stated that you should be able to fit a 2p piece under the toe of the club, and at a lesson last week I was told the same - so I'm going to start following this advice.  (To me your club looks way too high, but like most things there can be other factors, and I'm no pro...)


----------



## One Planer (Nov 18, 2012)

That toe looks miles too high!

I stated a thread a little while back, similar vein. 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?37339-Following-on-from-my-earlier-lie-angle-thread...

Should help you out :thup:


----------



## Lee Skidmore (Nov 19, 2012)

The toe of the iron pictured is way way too high and is not going to do your shot shape any favors  You should be able to fit approx half a 2p coin under the toe at standard address position. Go and have a fitting with your local Pro using a strike board and tape, they should do a static fit first (based on height/wrist to floor etc) and then a dynamic fit which is basically seeing the impact marks on the sole of the iron after you hit balls. Ultimately the dynamic fit is the most important. Getting your irons the right lie is very important to promoting consistently good shots.


----------

